# Upper lower split



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

Can anyone help me finish off putting together an upper lower split for a female? Upper seems fairly straight forward and I'm happy with what I've got , but lower is proving a bit more difficult for me to decide on.

squats may or may not make it in, need to see if she can get in with smith squats as avoiding bar bells for now, but either way would you have leg press as an alternative or addition!?

dead's of any kind are ruled out for now , as are lunges , trying to keep it simple and easy to follow ...

Something like :

Smith squats

leg extensions

curls

leg press

hip thrusts

calf raises

is that enough, too much? What about abductor/adductor?


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

Split will be 3 days a week , so..

week 1- upper lower upper

week 2- lower upper lower

workouts need to stay the same for each session for now


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

Anyone?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

It's too hard to give anything other than generic advice because people don't know your personal weaknesses

so all you're really going to get is advice to hit each muscle group of the lower body which you have done in what you laid out above.

weak hamstrings? add in another hip hinge or leg curl

weak quads? lower on the pad, narrow stance leg press


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

You must know the protocol by now.

Pics of female


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

swole troll said:


> It's too hard to give anything other than generic advice because people don't know your personal weaknesses
> 
> so all you're really going to get is advice to hit each muscle group of the lower body which you have done in what you laid out above.
> 
> ...


 It's a starting routine for a newbie. So everywhere is weak, so really need something generic for now that hits all muscle groups.

FYI, the upper side is :


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

Sasnak said:


> You must know the protocol by now.
> 
> Pics of female


 More than my life is worth lol


----------

